# On the topic of useless posts and annoying banter.



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been directed recently that there is a alert for when someone posts useless comments and banter.

To the right on every post is the alert link, when you click it you get a pop up window. In that window you have the drop down menu for SPAM and TROLLING then a comment window.

It time to take back MLS and clean it up.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know if it will help, but.... wait a minute. Is this a useless post? Oh Krap! 
(Thumbs up if you read this in 1997!)









Sorry Guys, I've been up all night working on some 911 server issues, this may seem not as humorous to me after I get some sleep. I was trying to be funny.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I got the humor Dave.


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Jason-- your right. Another useless post.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The ALERT button does indeed work. A week or so ago I noticed a post and openned it. The poster had previous posts and this was his first and he was trying to sell something not train related. I clicked on ALERT and made a brief comment about the post. About 10 minutes later it vanished. Thanks Mods.

Chuck


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes, click the "alert" button, so we mods can establish a pattern of behavior and take action should it become warranted. But it's more important that you then _take the next step and simply ignore the post you find objectionable._ Just click "alert" then click off the thread. There's often more "bad" behavior arising from others' reactions than from the originator. We're here to maintain civility, but like all your moms and dads, we don't care who started it! 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I personally wish that there was at least an off topic forum so those posts could go somewhere, since the forum rules of making things train-related are not being enforced. 

I have lots of other avenues for cute movies and meaningless banter. 

Now the junk is being posted in more than just the public forum, but often here in live steam, which makes no sense to me at all.. if you HAVE to post meaningless banter, why in a very specific forum? 

Greg 

p.s. My response is NOT pointed at anyone in particular, just overall on the site I have noticed more and more "stuff".


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason,
thanks for speaking up! It is a pity to see this forum degenerate.
Regards


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By HMeinhold on 14 Aug 2012 07:16 PM 
Jason,
thanks for speaking up! It is a pity to see this forum degenerate.
Regards


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Just my own opinion but, just because someone posts something, doesnt mean you have to read it. 

I manage to avoid alot of grief over the years by simply ignoring subjects that dont interest me and staying out of topic discussions I might find disagreeable or don't care for. Life is too short to waste time getting bent out of shape over things.


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Where's the "Like" button....

Sorry, couldn't resist!

Richard


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Kovacjr on 14 Aug 2012 05:03 AM 
I have been directed recently that there is a alert for when someone posts useless comments and banter.

To the right on every post is the alert link, when you click it you get a pop up window. In that window you have the drop down menu for SPAM and TROLLING then a comment window.

It time to take back MLS and clean it up. 

Thread creep is an issue in all forums. I participate in a very active forum elsewhere and we simply call it out when we see it - capitalized "TC" usually does the trick although I have to say that sometimes the creep can often be more interesting than the original thread 

My basic philosophy is 'if you don't like it, ignore it' - it I too easy to get worked up about things that in the grand scheme of things don't matter. 

Robert


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

The alert button is for actual forum problems like obvious spam and someone attacking others. Over use and abuse of the alert button for one's own perceived rule violations is likely to piss off the site owner and get the alert button abuser kicked off faster than those posting things that aren't necessarily relevant.. Just sayin...


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Shad,

Please don't eject me off the list but the internet research I did says:

Abraham Lincoln has been incorrectly attributed to this quote, but DID say something similar. Exchange the word "fool" where ever you see "please" in this quote and now you have the original quote by Lincoln; "You can fool some of the people all of the time, and all of the people some of the time, but you cannot fool all of the people all of the time"


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By Shay Gear Head on 18 Aug 2012 07:22 AM 
Shad,

Please don't eject me off the list but the internet research I did says:

Abraham Lincoln has been incorrectly attributed to this quote, ...

NPR - Wait Wait Don't Tell Me (18 Aug. 2012)[/b]

...about 5:30 in, ...classic.

cheers...gary

(interesting...the link appears when i preview, but reverts to plain text (to me) when i post it.)


----------

